# Cant access website?



## hoticejamie (Aug 22, 2007)

All i get is this...?

Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 262144) (tried to allocate 4864 bytes) in /var/www/vhosts/cleanandshiny.co.uk/httpdocs/includes/functions.inc.php on line 289


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Either the host is down or they've pulled the site for an overhaul??


----------



## hoticejamie (Aug 22, 2007)

back again


----------

